# Needed f250 Truck side boss mount



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Okay title says it.

If you happen to have one I am looking for one.

Or...any extra boss v parts.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

What year F-250


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

ooops


BUFF said:


> What year F-250


2010


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

LTA09060B


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

On a Call said:


> LTA09060B


I've got one. It was put on a truck. And never even used. $400


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

CELandscapes said:


> I've got one. It was put on a truck. And never even used. $400


Location ?

I just text a guy this morning he has one too but it is a 4 hour drive

Any other parts ?


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Location ?
> 
> I just text a guy this morning he has one too but it is a 4 hour drive
> 
> Any other parts ?


Vandalia Ohio


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

CELandscapes said:


> Vandalia Ohio


What else do you need?


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

CELandscapes said:


> What else do you need?


Looking for v plows, controlers, and harnesses.

We have a few trucks to set up. So just putting them together.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Looking for v plows, controlers, and harnesses.
> 
> We have a few trucks to set up. So just putting them together.


Could do a mount and harness for$600


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

CELandscapes said:


> Could do a mount and harness for$600


And it would have the headlight adapters with it


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

CELandscapes said:


> And it would have the headlight adapters with it


Think I might drive out past Cleveland and pick up one I found for $ 125.00. Thank you for speaking up though if the deal falls through I might call you back.


----------



## CELandscapes (Dec 10, 2012)

On a Call said:


> Think I might drive out past Cleveland and pick up one I found for $ 125.00. Thank you for speaking up though if the deal falls through I might call you back.


No problem thanks


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

CELandscapes said:


> No problem thanks


I do appreciate your speaking up


----------

